# Orvis Fly Tying 101 Class



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't work for Orvis, but wanted to get this out to rookie fly tiers like myself.
Orvis is having a basic fly tying class at their Cleveland store on Jan 17, 24 and 31. Free and is a 2 hour class. Call to make reservations as the seats fill up fast.
216-591-1681


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have a link for more information? Time of day?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Class is from 11 AM till 1 PM. As for more information, my name is lunker23, not Google  LOL
Seriously though, this is a basic class and everything will be provided. I would suggest getting there early as parking is a nightmare! 
Hope this helps....


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Class is from 11 AM till 1 PM. As for more information, my name is lunker23, not Google  LOL
> Seriously though, this is a basic class and everything will be provided. I would suggest getting there early as parking is a nightmare!
> Hope this helps....
> 
> ...


Bah... I missed the "Cleveland Store" part. I googled for it and couldn't find anything in Columbus. Thanks for googling for me.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't Google it smarty pants.Found the information on their Facebook page 
Is there an Orvis store in Columbus?


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> I didn't Google it smarty pants.Found the information on their Facebook page
> Is there an Orvis store in Columbus?
> 
> 
> Tight Lines <~~^~~<


Yep. Mad River Outfitters on Bethel is an Orvis shop. I know they have a January fly tying class for $95. I was hoping that this was some kind of promo/discount code to get in for free


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

They do sell the Orvis line of products. Just not an Orvis owned establishment. 
Regardless, Mad River is a kick azz shop and love stopping there when I'm in the Columbus area. Actually, I popped in the day before Christmas to do some last minute shopping for myself 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Call the Orvis shop in Worthington. They often have the free beginner fly tying classes. I took it a couple years ago, and it was pretty fun. I think we tied 3 or 4 buggers in 2 hours.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I talked to Mike at the Orvis store in Worthington and he mentioned that they would be doing the classes there too in January.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly ...not that a class is the wrong thing to do ..but you can look up any fly and see it tied on the net.....Not trying to talk anyone out of a class ......but the online instruction is endless and quite good...I've been tying 30yrs and Ive learned some stuff from the net ......what ever you choose ..stay with it ....and enjoy it......tying flys isn't hard ........One tip....get some magnification even if you have perfect young eyes....


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

But how many you tubes can you watch before falling a sleep. Tying class gets you out of the house and hangout with other like minded people. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Flymaker.... I totally agree with your post, but I've always been one that learns better with an instructor in front of me to teach me the basics. 
I'm doing pretty good with learning on my own, but I could use some help with learning the Whip Finish.
Anyways, spending a few hours at Orvis isn't going to kill me 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I had fun at the Orvis class. I was well beyond buggers when I went, but I really enjoyed it. There is almost always more than one way to do a process, and I ended up assisting the teacher with showing some of the brand new flytyers some of the basics.


And for what it's worth, I still cannot whip finish for squat. I tie off with a different method, and apply head cement (if needed).


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

They have some classes starting at gander mountain in January threw the Miami valley fly fishers. Pay the 35$ annually fee, gets u steak dinners cooked out throughout the summer also.. plus 1$ beers. They also have rod building classes..this is my first year of the club so should be fun. Flymaker makes a valid point I have learned a few techniques off of the web. Although gives me an excuse to chat w/other fisherman +1$ beers..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

tandem said:


> But how many you tubes can you watch before falling a sleep. Tying class gets you out of the house and hangout with other like minded people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire





You are 100% correct ...... I'm not putting classes down .....Just throwing info out there for people that may not have time to attend a class.........


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've learned quite a bit off you tube ever since u recommended it a couple weeks ago. There is a lot of stuff to offer. The conversation of master flytiers such as yourself Flymaker has me looking forward to the courses. Hopefully we'll be able to get together again soon. Maybe set aside a rainy day and I'll bring my vise w/me next time. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

